# 168" Monster taken in Jackson County!!



## chasin-tail

Ok, First off I'm trying to get to the bottom of this so lets take this with a grain of salt for a day or two. I hunt in Marrianna with a group of guys and there is a local store there called "Troy McCoys" ..it's a local gas station, oyster, beer, hoyt dealer hangout spot!! (This is where the picture was taken) That much we know for sure!

Every year they give away some great prizes for the biggest deer taken in the area...Well, this deer was reported to be taken opening day in Dellwood, FL..Just northeast of Marrianna...The guy that shot this deer has the deers' sheds from the last 3 years, but had never seen the deer before...not even a trail cam of him!! 

That's why its a little weird to me.

I do know there is a high fence over there somewhere and they offer pay hunts on large whitetails... 

So my buddies that live there are looking into this....Saying all that.....here he is!! 

168" Whitetail!!!


.

>>>
.
.
.
.
.
..

,
,
,
,,
,
,
,
,
,
..
.

.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## joebuck

George,

I saw this buck on the Florida Sportsman forum a couple of days ago. I have included the link below. He is a heck of a deer for sure and, as you know, they can grow some bigguns in Jackson County, FL.

Joe

http://forums.floridasportsman.com/...al-info/northwest-florida-bow-kill-score-buck


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

And they routinely grow them like that in the corn-belt states, Wisconsin, Michigan, etc.

What was the weight?


----------



## joebuck

lots of argiculture in jackson county .... good eats for the critters!!!


----------



## chasin-tail

joebuck said:


> George,
> 
> I saw this buck on the Florida Sportsman forum a couple of days ago. I have included the link below. He is a heck of a deer for sure and, as you know, they can grow some bigguns in Jackson County, FL.
> 
> Joe
> 
> http://forums.floridasportsman.com/...al-info/northwest-florida-bow-kill-score-buck


 
thanks for the info!! It looks legit! What a deer, I can't imagin the ability to stay in my summit if I saw something like this!! 

I wish I had 900 acres of private land to ...Grow'em big!!!


----------



## jdhkingfisher

wow thats amazing


----------



## Huntinman

I have always read and been told that Jackson county is where its at for big Florida deer. 
That is a war horse!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

Wow...and with a bow. Congrats.


----------



## chasin-tail

Here are a couple of better picture I stole from FS mag.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

what an incredible buck!!! congrats to the hunter. and yes they grow them that big in the corn states, wisconsin, illinois, iowa ect.. but this aint any of them.. this is FL and that aint a routine deer! WOW!!:notworthy:


----------



## BANKWALKER

Thats a heck of a buck for FL where most of their diet consist of pine cones and palmettos.


----------



## huntnflorida

That's a heck of a buck for anywhere, much less Florida. If it came from Florida , I'd guess there. They grow them bigger over there for sure.


----------



## jaster

Idk if he's in Fl, I would expect to see him sweating, lol. Good buck none the less


----------



## 20Inches

All I can say is my grandfather owns the Circle D Ranch in Marianna and the property that borders the north and south side of I-10 from the last Marianna exit East for quite a while and that pic is def at McCoys and I personally know of deer that were killed on these tracks of land that have reached the 140's so Jackson County to Tallahassee has some good deer in Florida thats for sure!!


----------



## RiverGulfFshr

Wow...havent heard of this one yet. Havent posted in awhile but figured this one deserved it. Great buck but just know that there have been a few high fence establishments with imported genetics pop up in and around JC in the past 5 years. They have been kept quite untill late, due to these bucks growing. I was able to see some of these farm bucks last spring just east of Dellwood on a small highfence establishment, and there were three in a soybean field one afternoon all look like that guy. Not to say that was not a natural harvest. Just saying the deer farming community is growing in that part of the Northwest Florida pandandle. Hopefully soon I'll be able to show you guy's a few JC giants. Also this part of the country and around my land over there is all soybean fields, corn and peanuts with plenty of cover, its possible.


----------



## jedisme

Gadsden County holds some nice deer also, I have seen some monsters out in Hardaway.


----------



## chasin-tail

*Jackson County Deer*

These are my hunting buddies and their deer taken last year in Jackson County...

They were all taken within a 1/4 mile of each other too!!

The biggest being 136" and change.


----------



## jks0007

I grew up in Marianna...I've seen some great deer killed there, but nothing like this.

However, I called up a buddy who lives right down the road from Troy McCoy's and he said he was there when it was brought in. So the deer is true and was really killed in Jackson County. However like stated they are looking into whether or not it was killed on a high fenced preserve or what. I'll let yall know what I find out.


----------



## dajowi

I did a little lookin on line and found this.

This link explains the story. Amazing Buck.

http://antleraddictionflorida.com/sundaybuck.html


----------



## jks0007

Awesome story!


----------



## REDFISH KING

Thats a sure nuff stud there, I'm working with Gulf Power over in jackson Co. right now and I cant believe all the deer we have been seeing in the power easments , some big deer, over here in pensacola we anit got nothing like they do...And that McCoys store over in marianna is a good place to buy anything you need for hunting , The guys in there are very helpful nothing like the stores here....We go in there aleast 1 or 2 times a week just to look around... :thumbsup:


----------

